# Kostenlose Ebook Downloads...



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
immer wieder finde ich irgendwo Ebooks im PDF Format zum Download. Ich denk mal ich bin nicht alleine damit und starte hier den großem "Hier gibts kostenlose Ebooks" Thread. Also, wenn ihr was findet, postet es hier rein. Bitte gebt auch an wie lang die Aktion läuft (sofern es ersichtlich ist)...

Dann fang ich mal an:

*"Internetprojekte von Start bis Ende " *
von Harald Taglinger, Martin Post, Matthias Jung und Wolfgang Wiese
534 Seiten - die ganze Aktion läuft EINE Woche - dannach kostet das PDF wieder knapp 25€. 
http://www.vnunet.de/testticker/internet/special.asp?ArticleID=8356


*"Linux, 5. Auflage"*
von Michael Kofler
http://www.vnunet.de/testticker/linux/special_linux.asp


*MX Magazin Erstausgabe*
http://www.mxmagazin1.de/inhalt_mxmag1.cfm


bye


----------

